# Why and How?



## moyehow (Aug 12, 2011)

Just read this on facebook.

"Hi! My name is Steve Conover and the creator of HardCore Huntin' Music. I started this Journey in 1999 when my friend and father in the Faith Phil Robertson, The Duck Commander, asked my to write a couple of songs for the Duckmen 4"

I listened to his song Tree Hugger.  i would have liked it if it didn't have cuss words in it.  Why do people think putting a cuss word in a song or movie makes it better?  

Sad that this guy claims to be a Christian, yet his mouth says he is still stuck in the ways of the world.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know except that society is in the process of normalizing cussing.
I was watching larry the cable guy on one of the cable comedy channel late night recently.  Larry began telling some filthy jokes.  I changed channels.
He didn't have to do that.  He isn't going to make more money by cussing.  He's going to lose some listeners.  Maybe.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 13, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I don't know except that society is in the process of normalizing cussing.
> I was watching larry the cable guy on one of the cable comedy channel late night recently.  Larry began telling some filthy jokes.  I changed channels.
> He didn't have to do that.  He isn't going to make more money by cussing.  He's going to lose some listeners.  Maybe.



I'm with ya on this, Ronnie. It offends the Holy Spirit and I gotta turn the channel when that happens....conviction, conviction, conviction!


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 13, 2011)

moyehow said:


> Just read this on facebook.
> 
> "Hi! My name is Steve Conover and the creator of HardCore Huntin' Music. I started this Journey in 1999 when my friend and father in the Faith Phil Robertson, The Duck Commander, asked my to write a couple of songs for the Duckmen 4"
> 
> ...



I know whatcha mean, he should feel convicted at least, wouldn't ya think?

I'm not saying I don't ever cuss, but boy am I sorry afterward lol. I always say I'm sorry God or I'm sorry Jesus usually at least as loud as the cuss word, even in public. I'm instantly convicted after I cuss.  I try hard not to, but sometimes it just comes out. I used to cuss a lot and I was a good cusser, too, I'd cuss somebody out in a heartbeat...lol.

I pray for God to take that away from me, too  Tame my tongue, Lord, tame my tongue....in more ways than just cussin', too.


----------

